# Idea for increasing forum activity



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You know what I haven't seen in a long time? A good old fashioned artist bashing thread. Those were the days, weren't they? You could always count on a good knock-down-drag-'em-out brawl to keep the post count up and while they were at it they'd also have a look around the place and comment on a couple of other things as well. It was good for the whole forum.

Artist bashing. We gotta bring that shit back, ya know?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> You know what I haven't seen in a long time? A good old fashioned artist bashing thread. Those were the days, weren't they? You could always count on a good knock-down-drag-'em-out brawl to keep the post count up and while they were at it they'd also have a look around the place and comment on a couple of other things as well. It was good for the whole forum.
> 
> Artist bashing. We gotta bring that shit back, ya know?


mph like how geddy Lee sounds like a adolescent boy going through puberty while being kicked in his family jewels. Ugh I can’t stand rush. That being said they had great chemistry and I can’t deny that musically they where an awesome band even if geddy’s voice makes me want scratch out my brain


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Best way to increase forum activity is to remove any seller/buyer rating system, open the classifieds up for anyone, delete popular sub forums and grind down on the moderation. I saw it done once and it worked great!

edit: and ban the most popular forum members


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I actually intended my post to be humorous but if it works to get the bickering started ... so much the better!!

LOL


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I never hear Stevie Ray again, it will be too soon.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> You know what I haven't seen in a long time? A good old fashioned artist bashing thread. Those were the days, weren't they? You could always count on a good knock-down-drag-'em-out brawl to keep the post count up and while they were at it they'd also have a look around the place and comment on a couple of other things as well. It was good for the whole forum.
> 
> Artist bashing. We gotta bring that shit back, ya know?


Quit pickin on EC and find someone else!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> mph like how geddy Lee sounds like a adolescent boy going through puberty while being kicked in his family jewels. Ugh I can’t stand rush. That being said they had great chemistry and I can’t deny that musically they where an awesome band even if geddy’s voice makes me want scratch out my brain


Well thanks just harsh and unpatriotic!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Just listening to Jeff Healey play the hell out of a LP on As the Years Go Passing By


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I got banned from a forum for a negative comment about a guitarist..Inxs fans are a pretty sensative bunch i guess🐱


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

MarkM said:


> Quit pickin on EC and find someone else!


Actually, now that you mention it I did see him once and it was .... I'll try to put it politely ..... less than fantastic. To be honest, I was kind of crushed by the experience. It definitely burst my hero-worship bubble.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Chad Kroeger is the best guitarist known to man !!!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Verne said:


> Chad Kroeger is the best guitarist known to man !!!


There's such a thing as taking it too far, you know.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> mph like how geddy Lee sounds like a adolescent boy going through puberty while being kicked in his family jewels. Ugh I can’t stand rush. That being said they had great chemistry and I can’t deny that musically they where an awesome band even if geddy’s voice makes me want scratch out my brain


an older guy I used to work with, was on the committee for picking the band to play at one of his high school dances way back in the day. He says they auditioned Rush for the gig, but after hearing Geddys singing <imitates a high pitch scream> he said "...no, they'll never get anywhere" and the gig went to some other band.
obviously a mistake in hindsight, although Rush has a tendency to repel girls, so maybe it was for the better. in high school i needed all the help I could get.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> an older guy I used to work with, was on the committee for picking the band to play at one of his high school dances way back in the day. He says they auditioned Rush for the gig, but after hearing Geddys singing <imitates a high pitch scream> he said "...no, they'll never get anywhere" and the gig went to some other band.
> obviously a mistake in hindsight, although Rush has a tendency to repel girls, so maybe it was for the better. in high school i needed all the help I could get.


Girls and also those who tend to repeat critics comments without actually listening to the music.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> no, they'll never get anywhere"


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

player99 said:


> Best way to increase forum activity is to remove any seller/buyer rating system, open the classifieds up for anyone, delete popular sub forums and grind down on the moderation. I saw it done once and it worked great!
> 
> edit: and ban the most popular forum members




The feedback system (% only) is gone, but we have a feedback forum that in reality accomplishes the same thing.
(Click the link in my signature) VV - With one click you can see all of the deals since I have created the thread.
I'm happy to build anyone a thread, and suggest everyone links their "thread" in their signature block.. It's not an exact replacement, but it's close, and better than nothing. 


We have limited access to the B/S/T, again with the power and abilities we currently possess, and it has made a difference. The WTB scammers targeting those ads will not be successful if people take their time, check feedback(plug the feedback thread again!) and use their heads.


The political forum was removed because there were threats of litigation against the owners. What other sub forums were removed?


"Grind down on the moderation" What does this mean?


Everyone who got banned was seriously/repeatedly/flauntingly breaking the rules.. We aren't playing favorites here.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Girls and also those who tend to repeat critics comments without actually listening to the music.


Really? I always thought they were generally appreciated by critics...although that seemed to wane as time progressed with newer material.
They played what they liked and did it well. they just werent very..._accessible_ for many, vs a band that might play something like "shook me all night long".


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> an older guy I used to work with, was on the committee for picking the band to play at one of his high school dances way back in the day. He says they auditioned Rush for the gig, but after hearing Geddys singing <imitates a high pitch scream> he said "...no, they'll never get anywhere" and the gig went to some other band.
> obviously a mistake in hindsight, although Rush has a tendency to repel girls, so maybe it was for the better. in high school i needed all the help I could get.


"Don't worry darlin', I'll save you from the high-pitched banshee...."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Really? I always thought they were generally appreciated by critics...although that seemed to wane as time progressed with newer material.
> They played what they liked and did it well. they just werent very...accessible for many, vs a band that might play something like "shook me all night long".


LOL, no they were almost universally panned / black balled by the critics. In fact much has been said on that subject by the band as well as fans and converts. It's even a subject discussed in the documentary "Beyond the Lighted Stage"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> "Don't worry darlin', I'll save you from the high-pitched banshee...."


Test your pain threshold. lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

We're too hard on guitarists, should bash some singers.
Ozzy- love his music, hate his nasal voice which sounds even worse live. 
Mick Jagger- WTF...is that even singing? Stage mannerisms that make Michael Jackson seem as masculine as The Rock.
Joe Cocker- Thats what I sound like when Ive been constipated a few days.
Janis Joplin- Sounds as batshit crazy as, well, she was. Somehow her voice conveys a lack of personal hygiene.
Dave Mustaine- His voice sounds like what a thrash metal Gollum would sound like.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Axl Rose.

Forget about his personality. His voice on the radio is an instant "change the station" prompt for me.

That's also true for any song where I can hear the obvious and ugly use of auto tune.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

terminalvertigo said:


> The feedback system (% only) is gone, but we have a feedback forum that in reality accomplishes the same thing.


Does it though? In 25 pages (875 posts) to the feedback forum, I counted only 20 posts that had two or more comments (most had none or just one). That's 2.3% of the Feedback forum that is working "properly" where people contribute to a single topic so one can find all feedback for a user in a single place. If the vast majority of people aren't using a system correctly, it's not the people's fault, it's a bad system.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

troyhead said:


> Does it though? In 25 pages (875 posts) to the feedback forum, I counted only 20 posts that had two or more comments (most had none or just one). That's 2.3% of the Feedback forum that is working "properly" where people contribute to a single topic so one can find all feedback for a user in a single place. If the vast majority of people aren't using a system correctly, it's not the people's fault, it's a bad system.



Yup.

It is a bad system. 
It's really not ideal, hence the reasoning that a "thread" is better than random posts.

You can also do a "username" search in that specific sub forum to find all related feedback posts, but amalgamating them to a thread makes everyone's life easier.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

We’ve had a couple good Clapton threads lately.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

terminalvertigo said:


> The feedback system (% only) is gone, but we have a feedback forum that in reality accomplishes the same thing.
> (Click the link in my signature) VV - With one click you can see all of the deals since I have created the thread.
> I'm happy to build anyone a thread, and suggest everyone links their "thread" in their signature block.. It's not an exact replacement, but it's close, and better than nothing.
> 
> ...


Everything is better here now than it was before the great crackdown.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Grainslayer said:


> Inxs fans are a pretty sensative bunch i guess🐱


I was a bass drum pillow for INXS during rehearsal in the 80's.

So, how are the Gallagher brothers doing, "Today, is gonna be the day,
That they're gonna throw it back to you....."?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> LOL, no they were almost universally panned / black balled by the critics. In fact much has been said on that subject by the band as well as fans and converts. It's even a subject discussed in the documentary "Beyond the Lighted Stage"


Probably a reason that it took them so long to get into the HOF, the farce that it is, and probably what prompted this speech from Alex, a classic.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> I was a bass drum pillow for INXS during rehearsal in the 80's.
> 
> So, how are the Gallagher brothers doing, "Today, is gonna be the day,
> That they're gonna throw it back to you....."?


Wuh?🤨


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> We’ve had a couple good Clapton threads lately.


As long as the OPer is willing to engage every single reply within the thread, that's what gives it legs.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

…………


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Grainslayer said:


> Wuh?🤨


My sister was dating Gary Beers (bass player for INxS) so, as tag-a-long little brother, I was put in the bass drum during a rehearsal at their garage in Forestville.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

sulphur said:


> As long as the OPer is willing to engage every single reply within the thread, that's what gives it legs.


LOL
Nice try.
Not freakin' likely...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BMW-KTM said:


> LOL
> Nice try.
> Not freakin' likely...


Do it!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Janis Joplin- Sounds as batshit crazy as, well, she was. Somehow her voice conveys a lack of personal hygiene.


You're right! I could never put that feeling into words but that's just about perfect.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

Diablo said:


> Janis Joplin- Sounds as batshit crazy as, well, she was. Somehow her voice conveys a lack of personal hygiene.


So basically, her voice sounds like bad breath?

The only skilled Chris Barnes I know of in music in the emcee from Ontario who calls himself Schmeckle.
The other one is a guy who got famous off of the backs of much more skilled musicians and has been bitter about his failure to achieve a similar level of success ever since.
His voice has also been consistently sounding worse for 20 years and his lyrics still read like a bitter incel's bad attempts at poetry.
The pinnacle of his career was a cameo in Ace Ventura.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

LouisFNCyphre said:


> So basically, her voice sounds like bad breath?


Bad breath?? Go further. It paints more of on overall, poorly maintained, entire person for me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Bad breath?? Go further. It paints more of on overall, poorly maintained, entire person for me.


ya, its more of an overall B.O. image for me, like someone who hasnt showered in a week or more. But each person can take what they want out of it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> ya, its more of an overall B.O. image for me, like someone who hasnt showered in a week or more. But each person can take what they want out of it.


Closer... but you were too specific. "Hasn't showered!!" *<full stop>*.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cologne is for 'after shower' not 'instead of'. lol


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

zztomato said:


> You're right! I could never put that feeling into words but that's just about perfect.


According to an article I read back in his Cowboys days, former football coach/male enhancement enthusiast Jimmy Johnson went to high school with her. He said her nickname was "Beat Weeds" and she wore no underwear.

So that kinda fits.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

In the 60s pretty much all the groovy hippies were 'generally' unwashed, weren't they? I was just a little kid but I do recall some rather unpleasant odours, even in the little town I grew up in. Years later when I moved to a city I encountered that smell again when I was on a transit bus in the evening well after rush hour and some homeless people boarded. I recognised it immediately. The smell, the filthy clothes, the beards, the long tangled hair. All that was missing were the peace signs and the "far out, man..." expressions.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Grainslayer said:


> I got banned from a forum for a negative comment about a guitarist..Inxs fans are a pretty sensative bunch i guess🐱


INXS had a guitar player????


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Evan way back in the early 70s when I first heard the beatles and john lenin I knew their music was hypocritical schmaltz.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

colchar said:


> INXS had a guitar player????


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)




----------

